# Looking for HTPC/BLURAY-3D-BEAMER setup



## wolph42 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi all,

Here my first post on this forum, concerning, as can be expected, a question about a new setup I like to create. 

Currently I have a 5yr old HTPC with DVD player, an OPPO dvd player, an Panasonic PT-AX100 (720p) and a 5.1 surround system with sony amplifier. 

This all works nicely for the past 6 years but now the time has come to investigate the 3D-HD arena. 

I've already surfed the interweb the last couple of days to get a look and feel for whats out there and my initial conclusion is that 'it aint simple'. 

What is clear to me is that I at LEAST need to replace:
- graphics card (for a 3D capable)
- beamer (for a 3D ready)
- dvd player (for a blu ray)
and need to acquire:
- active shutter glasses

What is also clear to me is that a LOT of this equipment mentioned above is INCOMPATIBLE. Also in some cases you need an (nvidia) rf-hub and sometimes not (e.g. in the case of dlp-link capable beamer). 

Can someone point me out to articles, post, etc. or give their own experience here that give more insight in what route to take. 

As this is still a bit vague I can also give 3 more concrete question:
1. If I were to acquire:
- an Acer P1500
- Geforce GTX 560
- Samsung SSG-5100GB 3D
- build in blue ray (in the PC).
Would that work? = complete and compatible?

2. Is there a quality difference in the different types of shutter glasses and the RF/IR/DLP methods? And how would that difference express itself?

3. how do I get this to work (3D) with the build in blu ray OR online streaming. E.g. software requirements? drivers? 

Thank you very much!


----------

